# Okuma vs Tica vs CCP Showdown



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

During a round of re-baiting rods during a session today on AI I decided to do a little test. As I pulled each rod in I took the old bait off and took a cast down the beach. I cast each rod from the same spot and compared distances. All rods had an 8oz Hatteras sinker and an empty drum rig. All lines had 50# shock with Bimini-uni/uni. Here are the results:

Okuma Solaris 2-8 oz with slosh 30: 94 paces

Tica 4-10oz with Saltist 30: 104 paces

Tica 6-12oz with saltist 30: 114 paces

CPS 8-12 with Saltist 20: 126 paces

I only went through one round because traffic picked up on the beach. It's not very scientific but the results were pretty much in line with my expectations. The CPS is a beast by the way. Ymmv. I also now realize that my smallest reel is on the biggest rod. One drum on the Tica 6-12.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

would of been cool to sling next to you, i like throwing that 8-12.... could of showed you a few reels too.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Very good. A better test would be to take the 2 Saltist 30's and make all your casts with those and the rods. Reels WILL make a huge difference in distance.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

AbuMike said:


> Very good. A better test would be to take the 2 Saltist 30's and make all your casts with those and the rods. Reels WILL make a huge difference in distance.


The way to really test the rods would be to use only one reel and move it from rod to rod. 
I'm always to excited to finally be at the beach for things like that. 
I just picked up a Diawa Saltiga Ballistic interline I am dying to try out. I'm going to try it spinning first. 
Great information. 
Thanks


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

DANtheJDMan said:


> The way to really test the rods would be to use only one reel and move it from rod to rod.
> I'm always to excited to finally be at the beach for things like that.
> I just picked up a Diawa Saltiga Ballistic interline I am dying to try out. I'm going to try it spinning first.
> Great information.
> Thanks


They are an interesting concept but everyone I know that bought them and tried them was kicking themselves in the a$$ for wasting the money. Also they are 100 times harder to get rid of.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Very good. A better test would be to take the 2 Saltist 30's and make all your casts with those and the rods. Reels WILL make a huge difference in distance.


I know - definitely not scientific. I was just throwing what I was fishing with. It also didn't help that I was throwing into an inconsistent SW wind. For some of the tosses the wind was 12-14kt (guess) and on others it was 5ish. Not scientific, but it was fun anyway.


----------



## Petersen (Apr 22, 2011)

Wait till you get the CCP fully loaded. That rod has so much more power than your other rods if your putting the same amount of arse into the cast its probably barely loading the 8-12. I have not cast one yet but have had my hands on one and it felt like it had power similar to my 1509. May build one if I can find one to test cast first


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Petersen said:


> Wait till you get the CCP fully loaded. That rod has so much more power than your other rods if your putting the same amount of arse into the cast its probably barely loading the 8-12. I have not cast one yet but have had my hands on one and it felt like it had power similar to my 1509. May build one if I can find one to test cast first


I'll be spending Thanksgiving week split between Chesapeake VA (Murray Drive off of Centerville Trnpk in Great Bridge Wed & Thurs) and Hatteras Island (Fri-Sat). I see you are in Chesapeake. Let me know if you want to meet up and throw my CPS 8-12.


----------



## Petersen (Apr 22, 2011)

May take you up on that OLDBAY. That's a helluva cow you got in your profile pic by the way. Congrats on the drum


----------

